# NGD: Mayones Regius 8 Custom Shop



## leonardo7 (Mar 17, 2012)

Another Mayones! This time an 8 string to go with my two 7s. I found this one on display this year at NAMM at the Mayones booth and secured it immediately! I just got it yesterday. The Mayones guys told me this one was made to the exact specs as the one they made for PeteyG of Red Seas Fire if your familiar with his awesome videos and playing. This guitar is nothing short of amazing! 

Specs:

Transparent Emerald Green matte finish
27" scale
11 piece Maple, Mahogany, Amazakoe, Wenge neck thru 
Mahogany body chambered
Flame maple top
Ebony fretboard
Black binding with black pearl filler
Luminlay side dots
Volume knob push push for coil split
BKP Aftermath 8 set

Mayones guitars are extremely high quality instruments and are highly worth it. The woods are high quality and never disappoint, the fretwork is amazing, the electronics are superb, and the necks always feel great! Go to the Mayones website for info on where to get one but for anyone in the US who's interested in getting one, contact is: Welcome to Rockbox&#8482;

Rockbox is a very reliable, professional and easy company to deal with. 
By the way, Rockbox also makes awesome effects pedals and amps as well as Chris Campbell strings and pickups which are killer! Check em out!

This 8 string is ridiculous amazing! Im so glad I discovered Mayones. I cant say enough great things about how much I enjoy these guitars, so rather than bore you with words, onto the pics:


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 17, 2012)

Damn Alain - I need to come up to your place for a weekend of jamming next time I go up to the Bay.


----------



## makeitreign (Mar 17, 2012)

Dude, I hate you.

It looks great.


----------



## TimSE (Mar 17, 2012)

That is the best guitar colour!


----------



## Napalm (Mar 17, 2012)

Great looking set of guitars!!!


----------



## engage757 (Mar 17, 2012)

Beautiful set there man! Mayones never disappoints!


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice. I like the natural back. And that's quite the Mayones collection you're developing!


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Mar 17, 2012)

I am jelly. and I was really hoping you didn't like it so I could console you and buy the attrocity to easy your suffering 0_o. Happy, and STELLAR, NGD man!


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks guys!



djpharoah said:


> Damn Alain - I need to come up to your place for a weekend of jamming next time I go up to the Bay.



Try and bring your Jackson baritone



engage757 said:


> Beautiful set there man! Mayones never disappoints!



NEVER disappoints! The quality is there and so is the tone. Built like a tank


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 17, 2012)

That finish


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh my god, that blue flame.


----------



## Underworld (Mar 17, 2012)

DAMN! That's hot!


Can you give me your adress and your security system code please? PLEASEEEEE!


----------



## Splinterhead (Mar 17, 2012)

Satin on a flame! (kinda sounds like a bad romance novel) But that is a sweet lookin' guitar!


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 17, 2012)

Jizzworthy!


----------



## Divinehippie (Mar 18, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Nice. I like the natural back. And that's quite the Mayones collection you're developing!


 
agreed that nat back is hot. HNGD man!


----------



## Baco (Mar 18, 2012)

I thought that was one for PeteyG from Red Seas Fire when I saw it at NAMM, looks just like his. Cool axe for sure, enjoy it!


----------



## PeteyG (Mar 18, 2012)

It feels very weird looking at this given how it looks identical to mine, haha, I feel sort of possessive and territorial.

Glad you like what I designed man


----------



## myrtorp (Mar 18, 2012)

That's one hell of an instrument! HNGD!

One day a Mayones will be mine!


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 18, 2012)

PeteyG said:


> It feels very weird looking at this given how it looks identical to mine, haha, I feel sort of possessive and territorial.
> 
> Glad you like what I designed man



Yeah I dig the control layout. The placement is ace and the binding is the perfect change from the norm. Gorgeous finish too! And Im trippin on how much better the Luminlay side dots are than regular glow in the dark side dots. 

When I saw it hanging next to Tosin's new Regius 8 the first thing that came to mind was that Mayones must have been borrowing yours for the NAMM show, or that you were there and let em put it on show. But then one of the brothers explained to me that they simply made this one identical to yours. Since I had already developed an artist relationship with Mayones through my previous purchases and live use, I was able to purchase this one through Chris Campbell at Rockbox. 

As far as Im concerned its the PeteyG sig


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 18, 2012)

WOW!!!

That looks damn sexy!

Congrats and HNGD!


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 18, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Oh my god, that blue flame.



Ah yes, that blue one was a custom order but I changed nothing but the color. Mayones colors and figuring are always stunning! That blue flame Mayones is my favorite 7 string I own, here I am using the blue one live just a month and a half ago (its a new song w my band but I actually wrote it 5 years ago):



Now I gotta write some new shit on this absolutely gorgeous and incredibly awesome 8 string for our 3rd EP. Or for my solo EP Im currently working on


----------



## guy in latvia (Mar 18, 2012)

Stunning guitars mate! How would you describe the difference between the ash and mahogany wings?


----------



## ikarus (Mar 18, 2012)

amazing guitar, dude!!!


----------



## Meshugger (Mar 18, 2012)

_eleven_ piece neckthrough of four types of wood? Was there a reason other than for looks? Sounds very complex in terms of tonality.


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 18, 2012)

Meshugger said:


> _eleven_ piece neckthrough of four types of wood? Was there a reason other than for looks? Sounds very complex in terms of tonality.



Cool looks is just a byproduct of the main reason for the 11 piece neck. One of the Mayones brothers told me that the reason is for strength and stability. My guess is that they probably chose woods that would also contribute to tone while achieving the stability they were after. The tone is complex indeed. It has the bright cutting qualities of maple but with a certain warmer characteristic. I guess complex is a good term without going into too much detail haha! So yes, these necks surely have a somewhat unique tone while looking cool and having stability for days!


----------



## Meshugger (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Mar 19, 2012)

Some may not understand why this is funny, for those that do:


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 20, 2012)

guy in latvia said:


> Stunning guitars mate! How would you describe the difference between the ash and mahogany wings?



Thanks man! They both have a very unique and cutting tone. High notes on full chords cut through amazingly well on the 27" chambered mahogany body. The lows are very articulate yet warm, even and smooth with the mahogany. The 25.5" swamp ash tends to be brighter with bite and spank, but full and defined on the lows.


----------



## DoomJazz (Mar 20, 2012)

HHUUURRRRRRRRR *jizz*. Jealousy!!!


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Mar 24, 2012)

I've got something about dark-green guitars. This is the cooles guitar I've ever seen! May i ask how much this costs you?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 27, 2012)

AwakenNoMore said:


> Some may not understand why this is funny, for those that do:



AHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHA I watch him xD


----------



## nickable (Mar 28, 2012)

very nice guitar


----------



## ilovefinnish (Mar 28, 2012)

fuckin sweet!!, that natural back looks great


----------



## Baco (Mar 29, 2012)

There was one at the MusikMesse too. I had a hard time trying to stop myself from buying it. Still thinking about it, though, who knows...


----------



## ikarus (Mar 29, 2012)

awesome Regius Collection!

Is the finish of the blue one "Transparent Dirty Blue / Gloss finish (T-DBLU-G)" or _"Transparent Dirty Blue Burst - Gloss finish (T-DBLUB-G)"?
_


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 29, 2012)

Dude, Alain... I am seriously jealous of your collection of guitars, bro.

We definitely have to hang out while I'm back in town (been back for about a week and a half) so I can play your awesome guitars. 

Congrats, man!


----------



## leonardo7 (May 9, 2012)

In the words of my drummer "that 8 string sounds so fucking amazing". 

Anyone looking for a sick guitar seriously needs to consider Mayones! These guitars are insane! Im going to have recordings of this beast sometime this summer


----------



## Rook (May 9, 2012)

Mine sounds ridiculous, it's a real masterpiece.

I just hope I can find a 7 with the same edge...


----------



## DoomJazz (May 9, 2012)

Where have I seen this before...

*trolling*

*self immolates*


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 9, 2012)

Sick man, your band needs to do a gear tour a la Red Seas Fire 





djpharoah said:


> Damn Alain - I need to come up to your place for a weekend of jamming next time I go up to the Bay.




Shouldnt I be buying a dhol and driving a taxi -_-


----------



## vondano (May 9, 2012)

grats on the sick axe man!!


----------



## vondano (May 9, 2012)

ffs i just saw the price of those guitar..... :S

the list on rockbox indicate that they got for about 5000$

i tough it was in the high 2k or low 3k


----------



## Imbrium998 (May 9, 2012)

Killer axe. Loving the flat green quilt. Makes me totally impatient now for my own to come in.

FYI: Chris at Rockbox is a complete professional and a totally insightful guy. I had a wonderful experience ordering from him and was treated like royalty.

Enjoy that guitar....its killer sweet!


----------



## Bower1 (May 10, 2012)

Alright those are hands down beautiful. I want a 6 or 7 Mayones or Caparison next year. How much does a stock Mayones go for. I've heard nothing but good things. You guys always speak so highly of them. The only person I got to talk to about Mayones that has a few is Daniel from Dark Tranquility and he said they were some of the best in the world (although I know he has some PRS's as well that he had shown me and he is actually their bassist). 

Those Regis bodies look sick. I just never got to try them and only got to try Caparisons.


----------



## Nag (May 10, 2012)

Polish mayonnaise is the best food ever. Enough said


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (May 10, 2012)

Damn this thread. SO much want I am foaming at the mouth. Between this one and the blue burst quilted sig Misha Mansoor has... I want to combine those. Then there is the Tosin Abasi 8 with a piezo bridge.... my BRJ 7 better get done soon and kick total butt to last me long enough before I pull the trigger on one of these.


----------



## Cappleton23 (Jul 11, 2012)

just came


----------



## Gitte (Jul 12, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


>



That is a freaking cool family picture!!


----------

